# Increase your arrow speed! NEW improved TPU speed nock system is available now!



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

These look very interesting. I sent pm about my Creed.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Looks good Ray.


----------



## NGAsportsman (Jul 7, 2014)

How do these work?


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

NGAsportsman said:


> How do these work?


The slide over the string like the Bowjax speed sleeves, but these are heavier and take the place of the speed nocks with shrink tubing over them.


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Chris sent you Email


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

These things Rock!!! :RockOn:


----------



## Joe Ryan (Jun 8, 2014)

What will they think of next!!


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Great speed nocks I need to order some more


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Just placed an order for 24. I didn't get a comment box during the paypal checkout.......sheesh ! I sent a message though through Ebay. Hope this isn't a problem ??

Looking forward to trying these.

Thank You Chris !!


----------



## bowhunter530 (Jun 11, 2014)

How many would u recomend for a bowtech experience


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

I use them and they are the best I have found. unlike the rest, these will not move around on your string when you shoot.


----------



## Carbofastdirect (Nov 25, 2013)

Have these on my DST 40, not only do they work as chris stated but they look really cool too


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

would love to try some, but 22 bucks for int. shipping for a pack of 4 is a bit rich for me


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Fortyneck said:


> These things Rock!!! :RockOn:
> 
> View attachment 1997111
> 
> ...


how much speed did you gain from putting 4 of those on your string????? or how much lost on a spiral cam target hoyt??? They sure do "look cool" though


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Does Lancaster carry these?


----------



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

How would you slide these onto the string past the end of the string loops that are usually served thus quite thick?


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

Cotter pin and a little string wax.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

dwagoner said:


> how much speed did you gain from putting 4 of those on your string????? or how much lost on a spiral cam target hoyt??? They sure do "look cool" though


Target Hoyt? That Hoyts for hunting, and Ray ain't kidding when he says they quiet the string and kill vibes too. Glad you like it. :thumb:


----------



## bowmanbender (Aug 16, 2010)

Any of the Major String Makers using these yet??? Would be interested in trying them but wouldnt know exactly where to place them to get best speeds


----------



## Allegiance05 (Jan 26, 2005)

These look really good, can anyone verify the increase in speed on their string after switching?


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Look good Ray!


----------



## tuckerman9 (May 13, 2007)

anyone else have issues with them splitting ? 3 of my 4 have split down the sides.


----------



## Fasttimez (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe it's me but I've never understood how adding weight to a string increases speed.....seems like it would be counter productive to me. How exactly do they add speed ? How much gain in fps are you talking about ?


----------



## Creed man (Jun 14, 2014)

Also curious bout this^^^^


----------



## eggbom (Jul 10, 2012)

Maby a dump question, but how will these things increase your arrow speed? I'm curious about the product thought.


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

Fasttimez said:


> Maybe it's me but I've never understood how adding weight to a string increases speed.....seems like it would be counter productive to me. How exactly do they add speed ? How much gain in fps are you talking about ?


I had a new string built for my PSE Supra Max. Without them it shot 278. With them it shot 294. How do they work? GREAT!


----------



## elgringo (Feb 6, 2013)

tuckerman9 said:


> anyone else have issues with them splitting ? 3 of my 4 have split down the sides.


mine did the same after few days


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

elgringo said:


> mine did the same after few days


Are these the newer version? I have the originals and they split and that is why there is a newer version of them. I just got the new ones but haven't had a chance to switch them out yet. Even though the old version are cracked they still work. Pretty sure that wont happen with the new ones.


----------



## Fasttimez (Aug 23, 2013)

rs3711 said:


> I had a new string built for my PSE Supra Max. Without them it shot 278. With them it shot 294. How do they work? GREAT!


Are they placed the same on each bow in the same spots.....do each bow require 4 or just 2 ? Still Curious about how exactly they work.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Weight on the string near the cams will help the string track truer causing more efficient transfer of energy to the arrow and faster arrow flight. It also helps dampen the vibration and noise. I usually see anywhere from 4-14 fps increase depending on the bow. I usually chrono my bows with only a loop with a new string set, then instal my peep, silencers and speed mocks on varying positions(except my peep it gets set for my anchor) and in the end I am usually 2-8gps faster with a loaded string over bare and considerably quieter.


----------



## strummer (Jul 25, 2004)

Interesting . Kinda like the no glove strothers use to use .


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

tuckerman9 said:


> anyone else have issues with them splitting ? 3 of my 4 have split down the sides.


He has new ones that don't do it, that is the reason for the change, so you are not alone. New ones are made of better rubber with thicker ends.


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

Just put some on my spyder 30 with BCY X strings and cables. so far so good. Haven't chrono'ed it yet though. Dish detergent works good as a lube to get them on the string


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

DeanH said:


> would love to try some, but 22 bucks for int. shipping for a pack of 4 is a bit rich for me


That $22 is what USPS charges for international priority mail small flat rate box. I suggest just select first class it should be about $7 for international.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

loveha said:


> He has new ones that don't do it, that is the reason for the change, so you are not alone. New ones are made of better rubber with thicker ends.


Yes we completely redesigned them to be easier to install and much more tear resistant. I have not seen any of the new ones tear or split.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

eggbom said:


> Maby a dump question, but how will these things increase your arrow speed? I'm curious about the product thought.


They keep the string on a straight path at the end and push it forward a bit more before it fires the arrow. More momentum to fire the arrow off the string. They work great on parallel limb bows. On upright limb bows results will not be as good as parallel but you may see 2-3fps gain on some. Parallel limb bows are very effected by speed nocks. If you have a factory speed nock location just put them in the same spot as the stock brass nocks and shoot through the chrono. Move them about 1/2" up then about 1/2" down and see which way gains or loses speed. Then fine tune them to find the "sweet spot" where you get the best speed. They will also quiet down the string considerably and take out some "buzz". They work well on recurves as well to quiet the shot and the ones i've tested did not lose any speed or gain but it made the shot MUCH quieter.


----------



## Fasttimez (Aug 23, 2013)

Has anybody tried speed nocks on a cam system like my Prime bow ? With the parallel cam system I'm wondering if any advantage would be gained since the design of the cam system itself makes the string track true on release.


----------



## eggbom (Jul 10, 2012)

Ray knight said:


> They keep the string on a straight path at the end and push it forward a bit more before it fires the arrow. More momentum to fire the arrow off the string. They work great on parallel limb bows. On upright limb bows results will not be as good as parallel but you may see 2-3fps gain on some. Parallel limb bows are very effected by speed nocks. If you have a factory speed nock location just put them in the same spot as the stock brass nocks and shoot through the chrono. Move them about 1/2" up then about 1/2" down and see which way gains or loses speed. Then fine tune them to find the "sweet spot" where you get the best speed. They will also quiet down the string considerably and take out some "buzz". They work well on recurves as well to quiet the shot and the ones i've tested did not lose any speed or gain but it made the shot MUCH quieter.


Okey thanks for the info.

I would buy it if the shipping costs are not that much to my country. (Holland, €16,00)


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Fasttimez said:


> Has anybody tried speed nocks on a cam system like my Prime bow ? With the parallel cam system I'm wondering if any advantage would be gained since the design of the cam system itself makes the string track true on release.


Primes have the rings on the string ends. I don't think you can use speed nocks on the Primes.


----------



## strummer (Jul 25, 2004)

Do they replace your string leeches too ?


----------



## StringStalkerEJ (Dec 9, 2013)

strummer said:


> Do they replace your string leeches too ?


Good question...


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

strummer said:


> Do they replace your string leeches too ?


Yes. I've done a few elites that have speed sleeves and leeches. I just made longer serving to fit 2 TPU nocks at each end instead of one nitro xl sleeve and one leech at each end like stock. Both gained 7fps.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ray is any body using them on the new obsession bows? I've got a Phoenix on the way and would be interested but no chronograph...


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

Ray knight said:


> That $22 is what USPS charges for international priority mail small flat rate box. I suggest just select first class it should be about $7 for international.


thx Ray- i just placed an order for a mixed bag of 24 to test for myself and a few friends


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

eggbom said:


> Okey thanks for the info.
> 
> I would buy it if the shipping costs are not that much to my country. (Holland, €16,00)


Eggbom 

if you use paypal and order them, there is an option to get a cheaper 7 dollar rate for regular instead of first class shipping.

i had the same problem and ordered some just now- for the lower rate and its fine  

since im eurotrash too i thought it would be good to know  (and i found this out 10 mins ago too)


----------



## Fasttimez (Aug 23, 2013)

Ray knight said:


> Primes have the rings on the string ends. I don't think you can use speed nocks on the Primes.


That's what I was thinking, how you would even get them on the strings.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

jwilson48 said:


> Ray is any body using them on the new obsession bows? I've got a Phoenix on the way and would be interested but no chronograph...


I think Breathn tested some on that bow with good results. I can't recall if it was the pheonix or which one but i know it was one of the obsessions.


----------



## SynapsesFire (Mar 25, 2008)

Bump for ordering later


----------



## strummer (Jul 25, 2004)

So If I get some I can do away with the leeches ? Or should I still use them ?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

strummer said:


> So If I get some I can do away with the leeches ? Or should I still use them ?


No need for the leeches AND TPU nocks. You can use one or the other. I've never liked the leeches personally as they go between the strands but they do work well for cutting noise. You will actually notice a bit harder back wall feel without leeches if you take them out.


----------



## strummer (Jul 25, 2004)

Will order me some payday .


----------



## eggbom (Jul 10, 2012)

DeanH said:


> Eggbom
> 
> if you use paypal and order them, there is an option to get a cheaper 7 dollar rate for regular instead of first class shipping.
> 
> ...


Ah thanks for the info DeanH!
Maby i should give it a try and order some.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Remember you can mix/match any colors you want just leave notes in your paypal payment. Thanks!


----------



## jim570 (Jan 23, 2006)

How many on the string for an '09 GT500 27/60? How long should the end servings on the string be? They will be going on a set of Stage One Strings. Just ordered a 10 pack in grey.


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

Tag. Anyone have more pictures of them on?


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

SierraMtns said:


> Tag. Anyone have more pictures of them on?











These are the originals.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

ttt


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

mine arrived in less then 5 days from US to denmark, euroland  So will say this.. fast service


----------



## eggbom (Jul 10, 2012)

DeanH said:


> mine arrived in less then 5 days from US to denmark, euroland  So will say this.. fast service


Yes very fast, got mine today in 6 days, from US to The Netherlands.

Big thanks!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

We normally ship the same day but post office has been crazy fast lately!!


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

Gonna have to give em a try


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

75 lb Carbon Spyder 34 LD is what I have. I wonder if I could eek out a few more fps with these? Also, this bow hits really hard, do you think they will survive on the string ?


----------



## LoomisIMX (Jul 27, 2010)

Ray knight said:


> Yes. I've done a few elites that have speed sleeves and leeches. I just made longer serving to fit 2 TPU nocks at each end instead of one nitro xl sleeve and one leech at each end like stock. Both gained 7fps.


Would you happen to have any pics of the Elites you did? Getting ready to put new threads on my E32 and I would like to see how you set it up.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

LongArrows said:


> 75 lb Carbon Spyder 34 LD is what I have. I wonder if I could eek out a few more fps with these? Also, this bow hits really hard, do you think they will survive on the string ?


Mine are holding great on my Carbon Spyder LD


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

LoomisIMX said:


> Would you happen to have any pics of the Elites you did? Getting ready to put new threads on my E32 and I would like to see how you set it up.


I did 19" end servings and 2 at each end and gained 7fps over the stock setup. Same results on multiple E35s. Works really well on that bow.


----------



## wagtail (May 5, 2011)

Tag


----------



## peanut perry (Oct 21, 2012)

any one try them on an insanity cpx and what difference did you get. thanks


----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

I gotta try these. I'm getting a news string, I'll install them then. Can't wait!


----------



## strummer (Jul 25, 2004)

Just placed a order .


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

Payment sent for 10 pack.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks guys for all your support!


----------



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)

Just ordered a set off ebay for my DNA with new 60X threads


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## porterHause (Jul 19, 2012)

Got new custom strings for my 2012 Hoyt Vector Turbo and went from 270 fps down to 260 with the new strings (FMJ 400s, total arrow weight 440 grains). Being such a short DL I want all the help I can get, so I picked up a set of 4 of these nocks. Installed these at the shop with the owner, and got an instant 3 fps gain with standard Hoyt spacing. We messed with them a bit and I ended up gaining 6 fps, and a dead silent bow. The silencing effect was so noticeable that we both looked at each other simultaneously with raised eyebrows of approval. These nocks are a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## strummer (Jul 25, 2004)

Got mine today ! Thanks


----------



## brdz71 (Aug 1, 2009)

Any results and placement on a cpxl


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Ttt and for future reference


----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

I ordered mine Thursday and got it today. Dang fast shipping! Thanks.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

cant wait for mine, should be here tomorrow.

ive got a cool idea for them that i think you guys will dig  stay tuned


----------



## eggbom (Jul 10, 2012)

6bloodychunks said:


> cant wait for mine, should be here tomorrow.
> 
> ive got a cool idea for them that i think you guys will dig  stay tuned


I'm curious, i need to install mine also.
Lets see what you mean


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 10, 2014)

And they speed you up almost 20fps


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

eggbom said:


> I'm curious, i need to install mine also.
> Lets see what you mean



hold off another day if youre going to install yours,

im pretty sure youll want to do what ive come up with :rock:


----------



## eggbom (Jul 10, 2012)

6bloodychunks said:


> hold off another day if youre going to install yours,
> 
> im pretty sure youll want to do what ive come up with :rock:


Ok, i'm waiting for your post


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

im such a tease LMAO!!!


----------



## lastcast33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Does the string have to be removed from the bow to install these?


----------



## DiSc0Rd (Jan 28, 2014)

lastcast33 said:


> Does the string have to be removed from the bow to install these?


i believe so, but not 100% sure


----------



## Accident (Jul 14, 2010)

Yep, gotta pull them over the end loop. I just used some serving and pliers. The package mentions something about a bobby pin, which would work too.


----------



## lastcast33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok thanks. I wasn't sure after they said you put shrink tubing over them. I didn't see a slit in the anywhere either.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

6bloodychunks said:


> cant wait for mine, should be here tomorrow.
> 
> ive got a cool idea for them that i think you guys will dig  stay tuned





mine are here  

my string hasnt arrived yet so they arent on it,
but heres my idea.

this was probably done before,but if not,thats cool too.

its purely cosmetic,but i think they look great 

#36 o-rings from lowes  i put 8 of them on my scale (enough for the 4 speed nocks i have) all 8 together weighed 7grains) :rock:


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

6bloodychunks said:


> mine are here
> 
> my string hasnt arrived yet so they arent on it,
> but heres my idea.
> ...


Looks cool!


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

Ray knight said:


> Looks cool!



thanks  i think so too.


gonna look great on the green and purple string :rock-on:


----------



## hpo (Jan 29, 2008)

Recommendations for a PSE DNA SP? 2 at each end? After placement, do they crimp on the string with standard nock pliers?


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

hpo said:


> Recommendations for a PSE DNA SP? 2 at each end? After placement, do they crimp on the string with standard nock pliers?



no crimping involved 

they slide on and hold very tight.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

wooooo,these are super easy to install on the string! 


on my way to put them on


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice sleeves!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

archeryshack said:


> Very nice sleeves!


Thanks Jeremy! Good looking string set.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Any ideas for placement on an MR7? Thinking about these as the factory ones are sliding. Do not have a chrony to figure out placement.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Any ideas for placement on an MR7? Thinking about these as the factory ones are sliding. Do not have a chrony to figure out placement.


Try the same location as the stockers.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Ray knight said:


> Try the same location as the stockers.



They have moved so I am not sure? I have some friends that have chronos. Care to make a detailed post on how to get the most out of a bow with these TPU speed nocks or are the instructions in the packaging?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Alpha Burnt said:


> They have moved so I am not sure? I have some friends that have chronos. Care to make a detailed post on how to get the most out of a bow with these TPU speed nocks or are the instructions in the packaging?


Instructions are on the packaging but its best to experiment with the chrono to find the sweet spot.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

Yum


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

6bloodychunks said:


> Yum


Yeah, that looks pretty tasty. :thumb:


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

mark


----------



## eggbom (Jul 10, 2012)

Testing tommorow


----------



## eggbom (Jul 10, 2012)

Great speed nock's, bow is very quiet now and for my feeling a little bit faster. But i need to test that later with a speed calculator. 
And it looks awesome btw


----------



## strummer (Jul 25, 2004)

Got mine put on today . So far I'm really liking them . They sure look alit better then my nogloves I had . Also put my wife's on today .


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

strummer said:


> Got mine put on today . So far I'm really liking them . They sure look alit better then my nogloves I had . Also put my wife's on today .


Thanks i'm glad you like them!


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

Received mine today. I took my Hoyt Vector 32 2012 to my tech got him to put them on my new Scorpion strings. The stock strings were(3+y old) and took the shot shock away it had. Now to put them on my Darton Mavric and see what happens 
Very happy with them Ray!
Thank you


----------



## mikep31 (Feb 14, 2011)

Just put them on my 360. Does anyone have any info on the best location, distance from cam to achieve optimum speed? One or two on each end. Do not really have a chrony to experiment with. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## normanrd (Nov 29, 2008)

Has anyone put these on a pro edge? If so, how many and where?


----------



## buckjunkey (Mar 22, 2010)

Just purchased a pack. Getting new threads this week from Breathn for a DNA. Looking forward to trying these out. Thanks Ray


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

ttt - Cheapest and easiest way to add speed to your bow, make it look better and quiet it down at the same time.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

All colors back in stock.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Ray knight said:


> 20-21 grains each


I previously worked to get best speed on my Elite GT500 and ended up with 3 of the larger brass nocks covered with shrink tubing starting 4" from the axel. My nocks and shrink tubing weighs 26 grains. The nocks weigh 7.25 grains apiece and the 3/4" piece of shrink tubing weighs just over 4 grains.

Putting one of these 4" from the axel would come pretty close to equaling this weight. Might want to experiment adding the O-rings as previously posted.

Just an observation and option for those that shoot Elite bows and don't want to buy new strings with much longer serving, or reserve your existing strings.

Nice job Ray.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## 02transam (Nov 14, 2013)

Bump


----------



## eggbom (Jul 10, 2012)

Ordered 10 in Pink color for my shooting buddy, because i've ordered already some with good experience in those speed nocks


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## jaybow6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Tagging for later


----------



## eggbom (Jul 10, 2012)

Again, very fast shipping to The Netherlands from the US, thanks Ray!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks eggbom!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

Anyone try them on a faktor turbo. How much speed did you get?


----------



## Flashclimber (May 3, 2013)

Eggbom, any updates on using them on the PCE? Are they worth it? The PCE is pretty loud and has quite a bit of vibration.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Flashclimber said:


> Eggbom, any updates on using them on the PCE? Are they worth it? The PCE is pretty loud and has quite a bit of vibration.


They will take a lot of buzz and shot noise out of that bow but won't add much if any speed. Upright limbs are not effected much by speed nocks like parallel limb bows are. For noise and vibration they will help.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Maxpetros said:


> Anyone try them on a faktor turbo. How much speed did you get?


Similar speeds to stock metal nocks but less noise and better looks. I've gained as much as 3fps over the stock nocks and a few were stock speed or less 1fps. Very similar to stock speed. They put a lot of time into the stock settings.


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

Ray knight said:


> Similar speeds to stock metal nocks but less noise and better looks. I've gained as much as 3fps over the stock nocks and a few were stock speed or less 1fps. Very similar to stock speed. They put a lot of time into the stock settings.


So placement where the stock ones are will yield the best results?


----------



## Cotton-Eye (Oct 28, 2012)

Tagged.


----------



## soundtx (Nov 19, 2008)

We bought a batch to try out at the shop on our strings. And so far the staff and customers have been very happy with them. They do what they say and are easy enough to adjust for that sweet spot. Shoot through a chrony move a little and shoot again until you find the best spot for speed gain. We can make some cool looking strings now with all the colors. Great product.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

soundtx said:


> We bought a batch to try out at the shop on our strings. And so far the staff and customers have been very happy with them. They do what they say and are easy enough to adjust for that sweet spot. Shoot through a chrony move a little and shoot again until you find the best spot for speed gain. We can make some cool looking strings now with all the colors. Great product.


Thanks! I'm glad you are liking them!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Maxpetros said:


> So placement where the stock ones are will yield the best results?


START at the stock location but shoot through a chrono and move them around a little to find the sweet spot where you may pick up 2-3fps over stock. The Hoyt locations are real close. A few mm and it makes a difference.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

Question, I have some on my cpxl and they have been sliding down into the cams. Can I just put a drop of glue under them to prevent this or should they have been served?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

mt_elkhunter said:


> Question, I have some on my cpxl and they have been sliding down into the cams. Can I just put a drop of glue under them to prevent this or should they have been served?


If the serving is real waxy it can make them slip a bit. You can try just cleaning up the serving and if not a drop of non-flammable glue or a knot if serving under them will lock them down. 99% will not need glue or serving.


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

OK thanks


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

these are good on most strings, im wondering about placement on high speed stuff, my pse has 10 small speed nocks, 5 each end.

how would that be done with the tpu?

i was happy with them on my bowtech btw


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

DeanH said:


> these are good on most strings, im wondering about placement on high speed stuff, my pse has 10 small speed nocks, 5 each end.
> 
> how would that be done with the tpu?
> 
> i was happy with them on my bowtech btw


Full Throttle i assume? I've not tested it personally but one of our customers got the same speeds with 2 TPU nocks at each end ad the 10 stock nocks. He was going to test 3 TPUs at each end but i have not heard the results. At least 2 at each end can hit stock speeds thats been confirmed.


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

Tagged


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

tagged


----------



## florida life (Sep 28, 2014)

Just ordered 2 packs


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the support guys!!! I'm glad these are working so well for everyone.


----------



## ZuluWhiskeyFox (Apr 7, 2014)

I put some on my. Bear Anarchy HC. Thought while I was replacing the strings it was a good time. They do what they're supposed to. And they also made my bow quieter. Bonus.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

ZuluWhiskeyFox said:


> I put some on my. Bear Anarchy HC. Thought while I was replacing the strings it was a good time. They do what they're supposed to. And they also made my bow quieter. Bonus.


I'm glad they worked well on your bow! Thank you.


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

Just ordered a 24 pack with different colors and looking forward to see how they will perform on our bows


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Norwegian Woods said:


> Just ordered a 24 pack with different colors and looking forward to see how they will perform on our bows


The one thing I love about them is you don't have to split the string. I've put these on my bows and other peoples with very impressive results. Awesome product !!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Hoythunter01 said:


> The one thing I love about them is you don't have to split the string. I've put these on my bows and other peoples with very impressive results. Awesome product !!


Thanks bud! I'm glad you are liking them.


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

Got mine today and waiting for my new set of threads to come and deer season to end for the install and tune up... they look awesome.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## hammargren (May 13, 2011)

Anyone know how many I need for my custom strings on the RPM 360? Also any measurements on where to place them at?

Wanting to order these today.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Try 2 on each end at the stock location. Adjust in the chrono until you hit the sweet spot.


----------



## Jufrio (Sep 18, 2012)

Anybody try these on a chill x?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

adam_gumbel said:


> Anybody try these on a chill x?


One on top, 2 on bottom on the Chill X. Works great.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

obsession Evo?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

13bonatter69 said:


> obsession Evo?


2 at each end.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Speeds compared to the stock setup on the obsession Phoenix?


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

tagged


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

Are these working on the new hoyts like nitrum turbo? Are custom strings with these getting anymore fps than the factory strings?


----------



## midstatearchery (Mar 1, 2011)

I put these on every string I build. Great product and even better customer service.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

nice!


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

How do they make more speed


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

And do they just clip on like a kisser button


----------



## diamondarcher24 (Mar 16, 2014)

lachypetersen22 said:


> And do they just clip on like a kisser button


They slide on over the end loops of the string.


----------



## diamondarcher24 (Mar 16, 2014)

lachypetersen22 said:


> How do they make more speed


Post number 33 has the answer to this question.


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

diamondarcher24 said:


> Post number 33 has the answer to this question.



What


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

lachypetersen22 said:


> What



Don't worry


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

diamondarcher24 said:


> They slide on over the end loops of the string.



So I have to press it?


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes you have to press it, unless you are really really strong!


----------



## diamondarcher24 (Mar 16, 2014)

lachypetersen22 said:


> So I have to press it?


Yes you need a bow press. You could have your local shop do it or you could get a portable bow press to do it yourself. You can also find some great DIY bow press designs in the DIY section. (That's what I did)


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

diamondarcher24 said:


> Yes you need a bow press. You could have your local shop do it or you could get a portable bow press to do it yourself. You can also find some great DIY bow press designs in the DIY section. (That's what I did)



Ok if I do do get some ill just get the shop to do it.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks like he dropped the 4 pack. That or I can't find it.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Mine are starting to split really bad after a few months of shooting. Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

flinginairos said:


> Mine are starting to split really bad after a few months of shooting. Anyone else have the same problem?


Did you get version 1 or 2? The second gen are supposed to be a lot stronger.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

c5mrr270 said:


> Did you get version 1 or 2? The second gen are supposed to be a lot stronger.


Bought them late spring/early summer so Gen 1 I'm guessing?


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

flinginairos said:


> Mine are starting to split really bad after a few months of shooting. Anyone else have the same problem?


Yep...Just starting to split after 6 months...


----------



## drewga11 (Jul 11, 2013)

flinginairos said:


> Mine are starting to split really bad after a few months of shooting. Anyone else have the same problem?


Mine are starting to split on the ends after only 3 weeks and less than 250 shots. I wish I could have gotten months out of them.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Ray... I'm curious... How long should these last?
And, if you find the sweet spot for speed with a certain bow, would that be the same with brass nocks and shrink tubing?
If that is so, that would make them an excellent tool for finding the sweet spot on a new set of threads to add brass nocks and shrink tubing for the ones that are claiming theirs are splitting. Seems to me, at least it would be worth buying one pack to have on hand for that process each time you change a set of threads. Just a thought.
Anyway, I'll be ordering three packs.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

flinginairos said:


> Mine are starting to split really bad after a few months of shooting. Anyone else have the same problem?


Those must be the old version. Send me an email with your address and what color you had and i'll send our newer version. We have not had any issue with the new version except one case where the person was gluing them with a flammable glue which was making them brittle. I think it was fletch-tite glue.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

3-D Quest said:


> Ray... I'm curious... How long should these last?
> And, if you find the sweet spot for speed with a certain bow, would that be the same with brass nocks and shrink tubing?
> If that is so, that would make them an excellent tool for finding the sweet spot on a new set of threads to add brass nocks and shrink tubing for the ones that are claiming theirs are splitting. Seems to me, at least it would be worth buying one pack to have on hand for that process each time you change a set of threads. Just a thought.
> Anyway, I'll be ordering three packs.


They should last the life of your strings (1-2 years avg). But it depends on how many shots, temperature, sun exposure, etc. the sweet spot is normally the same place it is with brass nocks and thats not always the stock locations. More often than not, the stock locations are NOT the sweet spot. Especially with PSE.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

I bought a 24 pack and didn't specify color... I guess it's too late but would have preferred royal blue, silver and black. 
Can't wait to try them on my PCEXL. I gained 7 fps with 2 old Bow Jax speed nocks I had lying around after reading your post!! This was after just putting a new set of strings and cable on last night. I hope yours will work as well or better...


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

So are the 4 packs no longer available?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

c5mrr270 said:


> So are the 4 packs no longer available?


They are. Probably the quantity sold out on ebay. We will relist them tomorrow.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

4 packs are back up http://m.ebay.com/itm/321606894894?_mwBanner=1


----------



## drewga11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Ray knight said:


> They should last the life of your strings (1-2 years avg). But it depends on how many shots, temperature, sun exposure, etc. the sweet spot is normally the same place it is with brass nocks and thats not always the stock locations. More often than not, the stock locations are NOT the sweet spot. Especially with PSE.


Since mine are splitting after less than a month, any chance I could return the 6 I have left in exchange for the "new, more durable" version?


----------



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Tag


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

drewga11 said:


> Since mine are splitting after less than a month, any chance I could return the 6 I have left in exchange for the "new, more durable" version?


Absolutely! Anyone can exchange our original version for the updated version at no cost.


----------



## drewga11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Ray knight said:


> Absolutely! Anyone can exchange our original version for the updated version at no cost.



Great! Now how do I go about doing that?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

drewga11 said:


> Great! Now how do I go about doing that?


Contact us by email [email protected]


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey Ray these are the old ones. Can I send these back to you for the newer ones? 4 red, 4 orange, 4 yellow and 6 black. Thanks


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

lunghit said:


> Hey Ray these are the old ones. Can I send these back to you for the newer ones? 4 red, 4 orange, 4 yellow and 6 black. Thanks


Yes sir absolutely. Please email us at [email protected]


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Ray knight said:


> Yes sir absolutely. Please email us at [email protected]


Thanks. Email sent


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

lunghit said:


> Thanks. Email sent


I tried to reply to your email but keeps bouncing back. I have your info and i'll have the office mail out a set of our new version tomorrow. No need to send yours back. Thanks.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Ray knight said:


> I tried to reply to your email but keeps bouncing back. I have your info and i'll have the office mail out a set of our new version tomorrow. No need to send yours back. Thanks.


Ok thank you very much. I will be ordering many more soon.


----------



## jonw (Jun 25, 2009)

How may are you using per bow on PSE bows?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

jonw said:


> How may are you using per bow on PSE bows?


UF cams one at each end. All others 2 at each end.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Fenwayrick (Aug 19, 2013)

Save


----------



## knockout (Sep 28, 2012)

Gonna put some 60x strings and cables on my 06 bowtech tribute. How many do you recommend and where? Are these only for the string or can they be used on the cables also to cut noise and vibration?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

knockout said:


> Gonna put some 60x strings and cables on my 06 bowtech tribute. How many do you recommend and where? Are these only for the string or can they be used on the cables also to cut noise and vibration?


You can use on cables as well and they will kill some vibes. I'd do one at each end on the string.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Great product! Put a couple of these on my PCEXL and I went from 286 on a new set of threads to 294 with one on each end of the string.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Ttt.


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

How many do you suggest for an OK Absolute and an OK Smoke?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Kaizoku said:


> How many do you suggest for an OK Absolute and an OK Smoke?


I fit 2 at each end for all the OK archery bows with large and medium cams and one at each end for the small cams. Works great.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

jonw said:


> How may are you using per bow on PSE bows?


I've done a few PSE hybrid cam bows now and have used 2 TPU's at each end with good results. With TPU's I am coming in at about 2 fps under what I get with regular brass nocks and shrink wrap, but the bows are noticeably more quiet with the TPU's so the 2 fps loss is well worth it. I have also noticed that you dont have to do a lot of playing around with the placement and as long as they are in the correct general area as the stock speed nocks they will work quite well.


----------



## Bowtechforlife (Apr 17, 2014)

Have you done any testing on a hoyt nitrum turbo with a number 1 cam?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Bowtechforlife said:


> Have you done any testing on a hoyt nitrum turbo with a number 1 cam?


I have not tested the number one cam but i'd suggest one at each end only.


----------



## Hoyt_03 (Mar 16, 2011)

Saved for later


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

saved for later also


----------



## nando87 (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm very interested in these, I sent you an email with a couple of questions.

Thanks!


----------



## nando87 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply on email, I purchased a set of these for my Xcentric. Hopefully I can pick up some speed.


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

Well since we are on this subject, how many on a Chill R?


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

That was my question as well. I have the 85% rock mods on mine, 29" draw, 70 pounds


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

You may want to check with Hogwire strings on here. He has done a ton of the ChillRs and he uses our TPU nocks. He may have some ideas for that one.


----------



## sull625 (Feb 6, 2012)

Great product!


----------



## BIGDADDY14 (Dec 16, 2014)

tagged for later


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

Just ordered a set through eBay, but Paypal never opened a notes window. I sent an email through the eBay system (username: crisa27) requesting two pink and two red.

Thanks!


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

Cris Anderson said:


> Just ordered a set through eBay, but Paypal never opened a notes window. I sent an email through the eBay system (username: crisa27) requesting two pink and two red.
> 
> Thanks!


HA! Same thing happend to me, no PayPal notes window, emailed them, got 2 blue and 2 purple


----------



## Randy C (Nov 26, 2013)

I've been following this thread to see if anyone has had good results with a CPX. Anyone? Thanks


----------



## nando87 (Jan 7, 2015)

sull625 said:


> Great product!



Did you pick up any speed with these?


----------



## sull625 (Feb 6, 2012)

nando87 said:


> Did you pick up any speed with these?


I haven't chrono'd it since the new strings with the tpu speed nocks yet. I will say that I believe it's quieter and feels faster to me. I will chrono and check as well.


----------



## Bugle'm In (Jun 28, 2006)

Where can dealers get these? Brownell?


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

Boubou said:


> HA! Same thing happend to me, no PayPal notes window, emailed them, got 2 blue and 2 purple


Yep! I got a response this morning and they shipped the right colors .

It's going to be interesting to see how these work with my kid's Infinite Edges. I just ordered a pair of strings from 60x and these are just the ticket for fitting speed buttons back on. If they work out, I'll put a set on my Xcentric when I replace the factory strings .


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

As a matter of fact, I just ordered another set in flo orange, lol. I'm trying to do it in a way that lets me get to the notes page!


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

Tag


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

So far...I'm pretty happy with mine. A couple hundred shots each on the low poundage Infinite Edge's (40lbs or so), and no movement at all.










The pink shows up perfectly on the camera, the red looks orange...but in person it's 100% red without any orange tint. When my new strings come in for the wildfire Xcentric on the bottom of the pile, I'll be putting four orange on it.


----------



## HuntGolf SkiVT (Jan 22, 2010)

I sent you an e mail.


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Just ordered 24 from you in various colors.


----------



## Meelosh (Jun 18, 2013)

Put two on each end on a 2006 Bowtech Allegiance. Was shooting 283fps with a 422 grain arrow and had no speed gains with the nocks. BUT, it is now whisper quiet, so that's good. Wish I could have seen some additional speed though. Thoughts?


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

meelosh have you moved them around the string different distances from teh cams? i can gain/lose 5 fps by moving them a couple inches.

i have them on my destroyer 340 and 350, had them on my Experience. they gave me some speed (about 5 fps), but i also use small cat whiskers to reduce that speed . they do not move and are a great product. they do definitely quiet the string, but not as good as my little cat whiskers, and i want a really, really quiet bow.


----------



## Meelosh (Jun 18, 2013)

A little bit, not a bunch. I think I set the ones nearest to the cams at about 4 inches from my cams (edge of the serving) and the next ones 1.5" apart from those.


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

idk how much weight your factory strings come with. the tpu nocks are a little heavier than the factory ones, so i only used one nock per cam.


----------



## Meelosh (Jun 18, 2013)

Factory strings are obviously long gone. Not sure where they placed original nocks or how many. Anyone have this info? Current strings are 452x material from 60x Archery if it matters.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

I just ordered 24 on ebay. It gave me no option to leave a note on paypal, so I went back to ebay and used the 'contact the seller' option to specify colors. Hopefully that works... 

Anyway, I can't wait to try these out. Need to make up a new string for my Prodigy, and these should be a nice addition.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Archery Shack Flo Purple strings with Black TPU on my wife's PSE Vision. Major improvement over stock setup. Bow is faster and quieter.


----------



## Meelosh (Jun 18, 2013)

Update: Removed 2 so I have one on each end about 4 inches from the axle. Went from 283 to 286 fps and still whisper quiet. Thanks Ray.


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

I just recently ordered more, these are the real deal! Not only have they picked up a little speed on every bow I've used them on, but they look awesome too!


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

Has anyone compared these to the Pine Ridge Nitro Buttons?


----------



## dmoose66 (Jan 17, 2014)

tagged


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

Ttt


George Charles said:


> Has anyone compared these to the Pine Ridge Nitro Buttons?


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

Used them on my Elite Energy 35 that I shot winter league with in hunter class. Shot at 55 lbs and well over 1000 shots and I had absolutely no movement. Don't know if I had a speed gain or not because I really don't care.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

TPUs showed up. They look good and definitely took a little noise out. Meant to do a before and after speed check, but I neglected to do it...


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Trying to speed up my Obsessions currently have the pressed on metal nocks 3 per cam.
View attachment 2227779
Would these new speed nocks make an improvement. Thanks


----------



## Desertcj (Jun 21, 2012)

Trying to tune the location of my speed nocks. I've tried both nocks an inch from the cam, moved the inner nocks about 4 inches up and then moved the outer nocks up 4 inches as well. I only get 1fps difference between those 3 locations. On an IBO calculator, do you add these to the weight on your string? So I have about 100gr on my string. The speed drops compared to if I had 20gr. So the calculator thinks these will slow my arrow down? Someone explain this to me please?


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

Desertcj said:


> Trying to tune the location of my speed nocks. I've tried both nocks an inch from the cam, moved the inner nocks about 4 inches up and then moved the outer nocks up 4 inches as well. I only get 1fps difference between those 3 locations. On an IBO calculator, do you add these to the weight on your string? So I have about 100gr on my string. The speed drops compared to if I had 20gr. So the calculator thinks these will slow my arrow down? Someone explain this to me please?


Do not add these to the calculator. You never factor the stock brass nocks, that is all these are replacing.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 11, 2008)

These look very interesting


----------



## Bowen Aero (May 13, 2015)

Ray knight said:


> That $22 is what USPS charges for international priority mail small flat rate box. I suggest just select first class it should be about $7 for international.



Flat Rate only becomes a good deal with heavy packages over about three pounds. Go First Class and cheap. I shipped all over the world for many years.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

So would you guys say using these negates the need for cat whiskers on a hunting bow?


----------



## cstone4985 (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyone know the amount needed for a 2015 pse decree and location measurements. Don't have a chrono to test and would like to try these verses applying the brass ones


----------

